# dryer vent through vinyl siding



## 7echo (Aug 24, 2008)

Need to relocate a dryer vent. Siding is vinyl, dutch lap profile. Can someone point me to information on cutting the siding to install a vent block? I have the 2 piece vent and need to know what to do to cut the siding and attach the vent. 

Thanks!


----------



## kbsparky (Sep 11, 2008)

We simply cut a 4" hole, just large enough for the dryer vent ductwork to fit.

You can insert some plywood pieces into the exposed edges of the siding to prevent it from collapsing if you like. Then securely fasten the vent hood to the wall, and install a small bead of caulk around the outside edges to prevent leaking, and damage to the sheathing.

Or, you can buy a siding block and put that in first, and then install the vent into that. More trouble, however ... :huh:


----------



## iMisspell (Jun 2, 2007)

This thread might be of help to you also...
http://www.diychatroom.com/showthread.php?t=31746&highlight=hole


----------



## butlersprints (Nov 28, 2008)

7echo said:


> Need to relocate a dryer vent. Siding is vinyl, dutch lap profile. Can someone point me to information on cutting the siding to install a vent block? I have the 2 piece vent and need to know what to do to cut the siding and attach the vent.
> 
> Thanks!


First question is what is current temp outside? (It's Cold in Michigan) Cutting siding in cold weather, combined with age of siding, It may crack or break while cutting. Go to nearest seam and gently pull apart , You may have to pull several pieces apart around area, Remove if needed. Cut hole for vent, cut hole in block, Nail to house, cut siding to fit around block, Now comes the tricky part. you need a siding zip tool. (Home improvment store $10.00) take tool on bottom edge of siding, pull down gently and use other hand to push siding back togather. Install ring around block. Finished! :thumbup:


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

butlersprints said:


> First question is what is current temp outside? (It's Cold in Michigan) Cutting siding in cold weather, combined with age of siding, It may crack or break while cutting. Go to nearest seam and gently pull apart , You may have to pull several pieces apart around area, Remove if needed. Cut hole for vent, cut hole in block, Nail to house, cut siding to fit around block, Now comes the tricky part. you need a siding zip tool. (Home improvment store $10.00) take tool on bottom edge of siding, pull down gently and use other hand to push siding back togather. Install ring around block. Finished! :thumbup:


Georgia, High of 70, low of 51. It's a living hell.
To install the block, use a sharp utility knife.
Ron


----------



## 7echo (Aug 24, 2008)

*Thanks!*

Thanks for comments.

BTW, today it got up to about 80 and was sunny. Shouldn't be a problem cutting the vinyl.


----------

